# Interfaith



## jaybird0827 (Nov 30, 2006)

"Christians must 'let go' some beliefs for sake of peace, theologian says ..."

http://www.tennessean.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061129/NEWS06/611290429


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 30, 2006)

jaybird0827 said:


> "Christians must 'let go' some beliefs for sake of peace, theologian says ..."
> 
> http://www.tennessean.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061129/NEWS06/611290429



"Allah, the God Muslims worship, is the same God Christians and Jews worship, and the Quran recounts the same biblical stories of Mary and Jesus, he said."


----------



## Timothy William (Dec 1, 2006)

Christians must not let go _any_ doctrines for the sake of peace. There are some secondary and tertiary doctrines which might not stop us from acknowledging others as brothers in Christ if we disagree, though they could impair full communion, but we do not let go of these doctrines, even if we disagree. Clearly we can never forsake the doctrine that salvation is through Christ alone. As such, when dealing with the Muslim, we must always contend for the truth that he who does not believe that he is saved through Christ alone is lost.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 1, 2006)

And the author of the piece is...

ANITA WADHWANI (who, I am jumping to the conclusion, is a card-carrying Muslim)

Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2006)

> "We need to forsake the Christendom model," Camp said. "The most basic Christian commitment … is that we say we believe in the Lordship of Jesus. But, if we claim that, how can a Muslim or Jew trust us, if we say Jesus is the Lord of all Lords?"



It's not simply just a matter of what _we_ claim as much as it is simply what is. Christ _is_ Lord of all lords.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 1, 2006)

How can they trust us if we _don't?_

If the Bible really is the final authority for the Christian, then when he is forbidden to lie, or to allow and promote syncretism or polytheism--*some other way to the Father, beside Jesus Christ*--then only if this fact is taken seriously can a Christian be trusted. If he's willing to throw his final authority out the window and adopt subjective pragmatism, then no alliance with him is stronger than trouble.

Fact is, if we take a Muslim seriously, we can't trust him, because his holy book--assuming it binds him as his final authority, his revelation, that guides his behavior--instructs him to lie for the advancement of his faith, which is the _summa_ of his worldview. It even tells him that his god lies.

Therefore, by this very article the rational thinker must assume that this proposal is a ploy for gullible, ignorant Christians, who aren't "wise as serpents," as Jesus advised them to be. We'd be fools not to reckon that this author isn't devoted to deceiving foolish people into believing he is not a committed Muslim. He really has abandoned none of his fiercely competitive faith; he seeks to gain ground the easy way by counseling his opposition to let their guard down in the name of "peace and toleration."


----------

